# Neighbor, Brother, Child of God and Made in Gods Image



## Brother John (Apr 7, 2011)

*Neighbor* _Compared to_ *Brother/Sister *
*Child of God* _Compared to_ *Made in Gods Image
*
My question is in regards to the "Love" commandments. Is there a different type of love or actions in regards to "Neighbors" and "Brothers/Sisters"? Is there a difference between the two? We read in Matthew 22:39 "love your neighbor as yourself" and then in 1 John 4:21 "one who loves God should love his brother also". 1 John 5:13 tells us that the letter is written to believers. Is there a different responsibility between "Neighbors" and "Brothers/Sisters"?

My second question is in regards to mankind. Are only believers "Children of God" since Jesus tells the unbelieving Pharisees that they are the "Children of the Devil"? But are we to extend love to our neighbors because all mankind is "Made in God's image"?

I hope these questions make sense.


----------

